# Artificials for mullet, croaker ect.?



## Tim A (Oct 3, 2009)

Greetings all, I'm gathering my gear up for my trip to Avon in May and got to thinking about last year about the same time I had a great time catching a pile of mullet ,croaks small blues ,last year I just used bait mainly shrimp and squid. Now to my question do croaks and mullet hit artificial lures? Something like tube jigs or twister tails smaller spoons ect. most of the fish I caught were fairly close in 25-50 yds so casting a smaller lure wouldnt be too difficult. Would it be worth throwing a few in the bag. If so what are some colors that may work best? 

Thanks,Tim


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tim A said:


> Greetings all, I'm gathering my gear up for my trip to Avon in May and got to thinking about last year about the same time I had a great time catching a pile of mullet ,croaks small blues ,last year I just used bait mainly shrimp and squid. Now to my question do croaks and mullet hit artificial lures? Something like tube jigs or twister tails smaller spoons ect. most of the fish I caught were fairly close in 25-50 yds so casting a smaller lure wouldnt be too difficult. Would it be worth throwing a few in the bag. If so what are some colors that may work best?
> 
> Thanks,Tim


 Lures will work at times,jmho,you'll be much more consistant catching with shrimp and bloodworms though...


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Fish Bites is the only artificial bait I use for croakers/sea mullet. Blues will hit metal. I use spoons made by Shore Lure Co. Pink/White, Pink/White/Green, Glass Minnow, and gold color seem to work best.


----------



## smallie wader (Aug 10, 2010)

+1 on the bloodworm fish bites. Much better than real blood worms, not as messy, don't die and actually much cheaper since a very small piece is all that's needed. Stays on the hook better too.

I'd been using silver and silver/blue spoons for blue with not such great success...I'll pick up some pink/white spoons for sure for next month.


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

My 4-year-old grandson caught a 14-inch croaker on his Sponge Bob spin-cast outfit last summer on the docks on Ocracoke using a TINY piece of Gulp blood worm. What a hoot that was!! And he caught about 8 others, (smaller), using that same little piece. Seems to work!!


----------



## Tim A (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look for some different color spoons then and forget the rubber grubs. About the fake blood worms ,I still have some from last year ,How long are they still usable? I zip sealed the pack up good but they have some whitish residue on them. Are the other flavors like the sand flea and others effective or better(worth buying), I caught some on the fake worms but not all that great.

Tim


----------



## Annagyijjk (Apr 7, 2011)

I used silver and silver / blue spoons in blue with not so successful ... I'll take a little pink / white with spoons security for next month. Tory Burch Shoes-Fashion Life Style


----------



## smallie wader (Aug 10, 2010)

4" white twister tail grubs are supposed to be good on a jig head for speckled trout. I haven't caught any that way, but they are supposed to be good. I got all my specks on fishbites while fishing for croaker/spots for bait.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes lures work for croaker and mullet (whiting)...
but as DD stated, at times, and you'll probably yield better results from shrimp and bloodworms. 
Yak fished the islands and the CBBT on the Eastern Shore end last October and caught several really really nice mullet (whiting) with white gulp mullets. A buddy on the same trip caught a 3 pound croaker, at the CBBT section between Fishermen's Island and the tip of the Shore, on a gulp shrimp...yes, 3 pound croaker. I have also used 2 inch white curly tail grubs with red jig heads for croaker in the past around jetties; which usually resulted in larger fish in hand. 

just my $.02

tight lines


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

See my fishbites thread in this forum......There will be a bag or 4 in my tacklebox anytime I hit the beach after this past weekend


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Annagyijjk said:


> Tory Burch Shoes-Fashion Life Style




Thanks?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I have caught croaker on 1/16 oz. jig heads and small curl tail grubs and even twin tail grubs. If the grubs are too big the tails get bit off. I was really surprised that croakers would bite them. 

In an old Chesapeake Bay Angler issue, there was an article about using artificials for croakers. A plastic grub tipped with shrimp or a strip of squid. Try looking it up...maybe a Google search will turn it up.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

dont forget to try sandfleas. I catch some and always get enough for dinner. Use the ones with the eggs, thats what the sea mullet like and soft ones are like candy to them. The price is right also . Just drop your line in the trough that is where the last wave hits the beach, about a two foot cast, not need to cast far. One to two oz sinker and small hook is all you need. I have put a piece of bloodworm fishbite on with the sandflea to simulate the eggs.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I have trying shad spoons in the surf on my too-doo list. I'll get back to you when I try those out.


----------

